# Fed up with slow internet speeds from Tata Photon+



## Subro (Mar 29, 2012)

Hello friends, your help is again required in deciding what I should do. Since the last one year, I have been using Tata Photon+ with a plan 5GB Unlimited. According to this plan, I was told that till 5 GB, I will get 3.1 Mbps speed, thereafter my speed will reduce to 256 KBPS. 

But in reality, I never get speeds more than 256 kbps, even if I haven't cross 5 GB data. And when my data usage crosses 5 GB , I can barely download something, as the speed reduces drastically to very low levels. 

Recently I came to know that Reliance Netconnect offers 10Gb at 1000 rupees at 3.1 Mbps. So guys please sugget me that should I changeover to the Reliance plan. Is the Reliance plan good? Or is there any other plan by which I can get atleast around 1 Mbps speed. Presently I am paying 950 RUPEES for the Tata Plan. Please help me guys


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 29, 2012)

There will be some lag or some problem with wireless connections. Most of Photon and Net connect probably work great in off times like early morning or late night.
If you can get a wired broadband. you can give Relaince a try nevertheless. But the service they provide here is bad[where I stay]


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Mar 29, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> There will be some lag or some problem with wireless connections. Most of Photon and Net connect probably work great in off times like early morning or late night.
> If you can get a wired broadband. you can give Relaince a try nevertheless. But the service they provide here is bad[where I stay]



Well, I just tried your theory theTechFreak. It was dead slow even at 2 am last night , so there's no excuse for not returning it.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 29, 2012)

all are one & same....

I too have Tata Photon+ & got speed 150 to 200kBps but I guess as more & more subscribers are added to pool the speed is divided among users also distance from its tower matters


----------



## thatsashok (Mar 29, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> all are one & same....
> 
> I too have Tata Photon+ & got speed 150 to 200kBps but I guess as more & more subscribers are added to pool the speed is divided among users also distance from its tower matters



Exactly the truth. It depends on no.of users in the pool & distance from the tower.

This applies to all EVDO services.


----------



## Subro (Mar 30, 2012)

So could you suggest a wired broadband connection which provides around 1 Mbps within 1000 Rs range?


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 30, 2012)

BSNL.

*www.bsnl.co.in/service/new_BB/BB_home_only_unlim.htm


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 30, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> There will be some lag or some problem with wireless connections. Most of Photon and Net connect probably work great in off times like early morning or late night.



Nothing like that. This thing applies to every connection whether its wreless or wired. Timing decides the load (obviously) directly proportional to no of users, hence difference in speed. Since wireless connections are more fluctuating and face more congestion, they see greater differences.

Lastly, its not like that photon+ is bad everywhere. I have used it extensively at Patna, & it easily gives 1mbps speeds. *Wireless connections are totally are dependent*, it may work good in my area, but not in yours. Again, depends on congestion & slots alloted by ISP.

I personally use MTS and I must say its the fastest connection I ever used in my life. It gives 4mbps speed at night and 2-3mbps rougly in day time.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 30, 2012)

wat plan u use in mts and how much gbs?


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 30, 2012)

@dashing.sujay I think its more persistent in wireless connections imo. I have seen way too many wireless users fed up than broadband users.
The thing is I have never seen a photon giving good performance although I have heard it giving good performance. 
but most wired broadband connections remain costant throughout the day. My own wired BB connection more or less gives a effective download speed of 30 kbps. But the case is different for EVDO or wireless ones. My vodafone 2g sometimes give even speed of 30 kbps while download during early morning hours. But during the day or afternoon, speed is less than half of it.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 30, 2012)

pkkumarcool said:


> wat plan u use in mts and how much gbs?



799/- 6GB till 3.1mbps.



thetechfreak said:


> @dashing.sujay I think its more persistent in wireless connections imo. I have seen way too many wireless users fed up than broadband users.
> The thing is I have never seen a photon giving good performance although I have heard it giving good performance.
> but most wired broadband connections remain costant throughout the day. My own wired BB connection more or less gives a effective download speed of 30 kbps. But the case is different for EVDO or wireless ones. My vodafone 2g sometimes give even speed of 30 kbps while download during early morning hours. But during the day or afternoon, speed is less than half of it.



I already said that wireless connections are more congestion prone and thus fluctuate highly. Just that service matters area to area.


----------



## Subro (Mar 31, 2012)

I live at a rented house, this is the reason I can't take a wired connection. Because with wired connection like BSNL, I will also have to buy a landline phone. That's why I prefer wireless connections. But know I am confused about which to take?


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 31, 2012)

Actually I also Use Tata Photon+  and it's the worst Usb MODEM That's why I took a BSNL broadband Connection which offers me 1 Mbps upto 8 GB and then 512 Kbps in 750 UL plan


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 31, 2012)

Subro said:


> I live at a rented house, this is the reason I can't take a wired connection. Because with wired connection like BSNL, I will also have to buy a landline phone. That's why I prefer wireless connections. But know I am confused about which to take?



check which company are providing 3g services in your area?
3g is better than cdma in terms of stability..


----------



## Subro (Apr 1, 2012)

Thanks friend, I will definitely find out bout 36 plans. Well about a year ago, I was using Tata Docomo 3G, the plan was 5 Gb at 3.1 Mbps at 1000 Rs. I was getting much higher speeds as compared to Tata Photon. Whenever I downloaded something from Torrent, I got around 700-800 Kbps speed as compared to only 200 Kbps (max) speed from Photon. 

Thanks again


----------

